# kernel panic en 2.6.27-r7

## johpunk

pues tengo un par de dias tratando de ponerme esta version del kernel pero a la hora de ejecutar module-rebuild rebuild pues no me reinstalaba el gspcav1 y pues no me dejaba terminar de ponerme el kernel 2.6.27-r7 intente usando el .config de un kernel anterior y compilandolo de forma normal pero sin exito entonces la ultima vez que lo intente compilar de forma normal me di cuenta de que este kernel viene con opciones marcadas de forma predeterminada que versiones de kernel anteriores no traia por ejemplo advance partition me di cuenta de que vienen marcadas por defecto las opciones de darle soporte a particiones sun bOs etc entonces decidi desmarcarlas y creo que de alli viene mi kernel panic, al ejecutar make && make_modules install todo salio bien, termino de hacer los ultimo pasos despues de ese cp arch/x86_64/...... luego de eso reinicio y alli en donde sale un link kernel panic que me dice lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [5.491825] vfs: cannot open root devide "sda1" or unknown-block (8,1)
> 
> [5.492054] please append a correct "root=" boot option, here are the avaliable partitions
> ...

 

y pues bueno lo peor de esto es que cuando me muesta este mensaje me paralizar el pc no puedo abrir una tty y nada por el estilo solo reiniciar y otra cosa es que los bombillos del teclado empiezan a parpadear despues de este mensaje, hay alguna forma de reparar esto  :Question:  , creo que lo mas conveniente seria volver a usar el kernel que tenia 2.6.26-r4 y esperar una nueva actualizacion del kernel ya que no me quedaron ganas de usar ese 2.6.27-r7 aunque cualquier solucion para recuperar mi gentoo seria buena

----------

## johpunk

ok ya pude por medio de un live cd y chroot volver a compilar este kernel pero vuelvo a caer en el error inicial que es el siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Failed to emerge media-video/gspcav1-20071224, Log file:
> 
> >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/temp/build.log'
> 
>  * Messages for package media-video/gspcav1-20071224:
> ...

 

 uso gspcav1 para lo de la webcam y pues la hise funcionar poniendo estas opciones en el kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Video For Linux                                                                                                                  
> 
>                                                                [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)                                                                                      
> ...

 

y pues no se si en este kernel tenga que marcar otras opciones

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> [5.491825] vfs: cannot open root devide "sda1" or unknown-block (8,1)
> 
> [5.492054] please append a correct "root=" boot option, here are the avaliable partitions
> 
> [5.493237] kernel-panic not syncing :vsf : unable to mount root fs on unknwn-block (8,1)
> ...

 Antes de compilar nada yo me centraria en ese mensaje de inicio, no se lo que hacen los instaladores modernos del kernel, pero creo que modifican el grub.conf de forma automatica lo cual me lleva a pensar que no lo hace correctamente y cuando compilas el kernel a de la forma tradicional no lo revisas, en estos casos yo tengo dos formas de comprobarlo.

1ª)mirar en /boot/grub/grub.conf y comprobar si la entrada al nuevo kernel se adapta a la configuracion de tu equipo.

2ª)arrancar tal como esta el grub.conf y cuando sale la pantalla de grub seleccionar el kernel con el que vas a arrancar y pulsar la tecla "e" (editar) para cambiar lo que creas que no esta bien, si no recuerdas el nombre del kernel o la particion pulsa tabulacion ej. root (h<tab> te sacaria hd0 hd1 ...(discos duros), root (hd0,<tab> te sacaria 0,1,2...(particiones) y lo mismo con el kernel.

Una vez modificado todo pulsando "b"(boot) arrancas con esos cambios que no sobreescriben grub.conf pero si lo has hecho bien te arrancará, si has tenido suerte toma nota y modifica grub.conf para que los cambios sean permanentes.

Una vez que logres arrancar con ese kernel compila todo lo que te falte por compilar, revdep-rebuild suele ser una buena opcion.

----------

## johpunk

ya por lo menos estoy en las Xs tube que reinstalar el driver nvidia de forma individual no con el module-rebuild rebuild pero la webcam aun no me funciona aunque ya e ejecutado el revdep-rebuild y nada, nose que opcion nueva tendria que activar en el kernel

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> pero la webcam aun no me funciona 

 

Si es una camara USB la salida del comando lsusb nos diria que camara tienes.

Si es pci el comando lspci.

Postea los resultados de esos comandos.

Despues se veria que modulos necesitas seleccionar en el kernel, asi como los programas para usarla.

----------

## johpunk

la detecta sin ningun problema es por usb

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 041e:4034 Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam Instant

 

como habia dicho anteriormente con esas opcion que marco en el kernel me servia con el amsn cheese etc no tenia problema alguno para hacer funcionar la webcam pero con este nuevo kernel ni idea que paso

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Video capture adapters --->

 

Desplega esa opción y selecciona Multimedia devices -->Video capture adapters-->V4L USB DEVICES --> <M> usb philips cameras.

Creo que es el modulo de tu webcam.

Claro que hay muchos mas, si no es ese vete pasando y selecciona el boton help algunas veces (muchas) es la unica forma de saber algo sobre el modulo.

----------

## johpunk

nada aun no me sirve la webcam con el cheese me sale asi http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/36/pantallazoto1.png y con el amsn me arroja video pero no en el cuadro completo sino un cuadro pequeño en un extremo lo que e visto es que de canal solo me sale zc3xx y no me da opcion para elegir mas ninguno, no se que pueda ser esto o sera que me falta marcar algo mas en el kernel?

----------

## esteban_conde

Ejecuta dmesg | less y cerca del final veras algo respecto a tu web-camara seleccionalo y postealo a ver si sacamos algo en claro, otra cosa que ayudaria seria si conservas el kernel con el cual funciona que entraras en /lib/modules/kernel-con-camara y miraras en la seccion /kernel/drivers/media/video/ para ver que drivers tienes ahi y observaras la diferencia con el kernel 2.6.27 ó bien arrancar con ese kernel ejecutar lsmod para ver que modulo te carga.

----------

## johpunk

lo mas parecido a mi webcam que consegui ejecutando dmesg | less fue lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.623678] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
> 
> [    0.624144] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
> 
> [    0.624517] usbcore: registered new interface driver dabusb
> ...

 

sobre lo del kernel anterior donde si todo esto funcionaba bien entre a /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r4/usb/video y aparece

 *Quote:*   

> gspca.ko

 

en cambio en este kernel que cargo horita me sale /media en vez de /video osea /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r4/usb/media y alli sale lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> uvcvideo.ko

 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  --- V4L USB devices                                              │ │  
> 
>   │ │    < >   USB Video Class (UVC) (NEW)                                │ │  
> 
>   │ │    < >   USB GSPCA driver (NEW)                      

 

Marca <M > USB_GSPCA driver (NEW) y mira a ver si te va bien ese driver, el resto del kernel dejalo como lo tienes, una vez de seleccionado solo tienes que hacer make && make modules_install, si sales de la compilación sin errores carga el modulo modprobe gspca_xxxx prueba con amsn y suerte.

----------

## JotaCE

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> pues tengo un par de dias tratando de ponerme esta version del kernel pero a la hora de ejecutar module-rebuild rebuild pues no me reinstalaba el gspcav1 y pues no me dejaba terminar de ponerme el kernel 2.6.27-r7 intente usando el .config de un kernel anterior y compilandolo de forma normal pero sin exito entonces la ultima vez que lo intente compilar de forma normal me di cuenta de que este kernel viene con opciones marcadas de forma predeterminada que versiones de kernel anteriores no traia por ejemplo advance partition me di cuenta de que vienen marcadas por defecto las opciones de darle soporte a particiones sun bOs etc entonces decidi desmarcarlas y creo que de alli viene mi kernel panic, al ejecutar make && make_modules install todo salio bien, termino de hacer los ultimo pasos despues de ese cp arch/x86_64/...... luego de eso reinicio y alli en donde sale un link kernel panic que me dice lo siguiente 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [5.491825] vfs: cannot open root devide "sda1" or unknown-block (8,1)
> ...

 

Yo tengo exactamente el mismo problema y aun no encuentro una solucion al problema, hay mas ideas?

----------

## pcmaster

Lo que me parece raro es que reconozca el dispositivo como DAB (Digital Audio Broadcast) que es el estándar usado por la radio digital (no DVB).

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Lo que me parece raro es que reconozca el dispositivo como DAB (Digital Audio Broadcast) que es el estándar usado por la radio digital (no DVB).
> 
> 

 

Si te fijas en el cuadro de abajo veras que DAB se desplega despues de Video capture adapters  ambas opciones se muestran sólo si seleccionas Video for Linux y si desmarcas DAB (El cual seguramente sera necesario para tener voz en la webcam, ¡no lo confirmo!) no por eso deja de mostrarse la opcion [*]Video campture adapters --> de la cual cuelgan los drivers de la webcam.

 *Quote:*   

>    <M> Video For Linux                                              │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED) (NEW)            │ │  
> 
>   │ │    < > DVB for Linux                                                │ │  
> ...

 

Supongo que es eso lo que quieres decir, DVB se usa para la TDT y no descarto que tambien lo use la webcam, este kernel que muestro no es funcional en mi equipo, lo bajé para contestar en este tema y efectivamente en el kernel-2.6.27 ya sale el driver "gspca" que en el kernel-2.6.26 (este es el kernel que corre en mi equipo) no sale.

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, sé perfectamente lo que es el DVB, porque tengo un TDT funcioinando perfectamente en Gentoo. Pero DAB no es DVB, son cosas diferentes. DAB es de sólo audio (lo usa la radio digital, pero NO las emisoras de radio que emiten a través del TDT).

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Sí, sé perfectamente lo que es el DVB, porque tengo un TDT funcioinando perfectamente en Gentoo. Pero DAB no es DVB, son cosas diferentes. DAB es de sólo audio (lo usa la radio digital, pero NO las emisoras de radio que emiten a través del TDT).
> 
> 

----------

## johpunk

pues nada de nada ya e intentado de varias formas y sin lograr hacer funcionar mi webcam ni con amsn ni con cheese   :Confused:   alguien sabe si es cosa de el kernel o estamos haciendo algo mal?

----------

